# Lieferprobleme Feldverkabelung (konfektionierte Buskabel, Rundsteckverbinder etc)



## element. (30 November 2021)

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit viel von Murrelektronik bezogen.
Leider zur Zeit sehr schwierig. Bei Phoenix und Weidmüller nur teilweise besser.
Wo bezieht ihr aktuell eure M8 M12 Rundsteckverbinder aller Art,
eure vor-verspritzten Profinetkabel usw?


----------



## maxder2te (30 November 2021)

Das ist ein Thema, das wohl ALLE hier grade massiv betrifft, und bei keinem Hersteller dürfte es aktuell wirklich besser aussehen.

Du kanst die üblichen verdächtigen Abklappern.
Murrelektronik, Weidmüller, PhoenixContact, Pepperl&Fuchs, Siemens, Harting, Lapp, Lumberg, Turck, ......

Es gibt noch eine reihe kleinerer Kabelkonfektionierer, die teilweise ganz eigene Wege gehen in dieser Krise.

Aber zugegeben: wozu sollten hier Leute ihre Kabelquellen, die noch lieferfähig sind, öffentlich preisgeben? Das wird nur dazu führen dass auch die noch mit Anfragen zugeschüttet werden und die Stammkundschaft auch nicht mehr beliefert werden kann. Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich sag dir nicht wo ich mein Zeug her hole, sonst kaufst du mir alles vor der Nase weg."
Sorry, mir ist bewusst, dass das null hilfreich war. Aber sei dir gewiss, du bist nicht allein.


----------



## trobo (1 Dezember 2021)

Mittlerweile sollte es jedem bekannt sein, dass kein hersteller wirklich mehr zubverlässig liefern kann oder dazu Aussagen trifft...
Alle sind gleichermaßen betroffen, Manche hatten noch eine gute Lagerhaltung, dennoch ist auch da meiner Erkenntnis mittlerweile alles aufgekauft was gängig ist... Eaton Taster Elemente - 4-6 Monate Lieferzeit, Stand heute.

Das war alles schon seit spätestens Februar absehbar...

Schau hier mal rein: https://www.evg.de/

hersteller: Binder


----------



## stivi_d (1 Dezember 2021)

Keyence hat vor 2 Wochen noch ne Infomail rausgeschickt:


> können wir weiterhin* 99% unserer Sensoren, Sicherheits- und Prozesstechnik noch am selben Tag versenden*.


----------



## Matze001 (1 Dezember 2021)

stivi_d schrieb:


> Keyence hat vor 2 Wochen noch ne Infomail rausgeschickt:





> können wir weiterhin* 99% unserer Sensoren, Sicherheits- und Prozesstechnik noch am selben Tag versenden*.


Ja das Telefonat hatte ich mit einem meiner vielen Keyence Vertriebler auch. Hab dann gefragt ob deren Produkte so scheiße sind, dass es keiner kauft... da war kurz Stille :-D 

Argumentation war das sie alle selbst fertigen in Japan, und sehr engen Kontakt zu den Chipherstellern haben.
Außerdem verschicken sie generell alle Produkte auf dem Luftweg, was den Schiffcontainerkram umgeht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ja das Telefonat hatte ich mit einem meiner vielen Keyence Vertriebler auch. Hab dann gefragt ob deren Produkte so scheiße sind, dass es keiner kauft... da war kurz Stille :-D
> 
> Argumentation war das sie alle selbst fertigen in Japan, und sehr engen Kontakt zu den Chipherstellern haben.
> Außerdem verschicken sie generell alle Produkte auf dem Luftweg, was den Schiffcontainerkram umgeht.


Einfliegen, mir hat gestern mein Phönix Vertriebler erzählt,
da Sie ihr Kunststoffgranulat in Europa zur Zeit nicht bekommen,
dieses dann in Asien gekauft haben. Nach der Frage zum Liefertermin
haben Sie keine zusage bekommen, wegen Containermangel.
Also haben Sie 60 Tonnen einfliegen lassen, das tut der Klemme
in der Umweltbilanz noch mal so richtig gut.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Dezember 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Argumentation war das sie alle selbst fertigen in Japan, und sehr engen Kontakt zu den Chipherstellern haben.


Das wäre mir neu, dass Keyence (hauptsächlich) selber fertigt, eigentlich lassen die fertigen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2021)

gustavganzz schrieb:


> Das war alles schon seit spätestens Februar absehbar...



Ja klar ... Lässt sich im Nov. / Dez. leicht sagen.


----------



## element. (1 Dezember 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> "Ich sag dir nicht wo ich mein Zeug her hole, sonst kaufst du mir alles vor der Nase weg."


Ganz ehrlich, so weit hab ich das gar nicht durchgedacht.
Ich dachte halt, die Hersteller haben verschiedene Lieferanten und Länder für ihre Rohstoffe. Manche können liefern, andere nicht.
Dass die jetzt dann "alle" leerlaufen wollte ich nicht wahr haben


----------



## trobo (1 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja klar ... Lässt sich im Nov. / Dez. leicht sagen.


Wieso? Im Februar haben wir bereits von Siemens Seite eindeutig SIgnale bekommen alles rechtzeitig zu bestellen. Schon im Februar hatten wir teilweise Lieferzeiten von bis zu 10 Monate für Servo Antriebe.

Dazu kam, dass unser IT Distributor schon Juli/August angekündigt hat, dass bis Ende des Jahres die Lieferfähigkeit sich verschärfen wird und dort die Kunden gewarnt frühzeitig für Projekte zu ordern. z.B. Thinclients waren nich gut zu ordern, seit September "unbekannt". Kann mir keiner erzählen das alles wäre erst seit 1-2 Monaten absehbar.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2021)

gustavganzz schrieb:


> Wieso? Im Februar haben wir bereits von Siemens Seite eindeutig SIgnale bekommen alles rechtzeitig zu bestellen. Schon im Februar hatten wir teilweise Lieferzeiten von bis zu 10 Monate für Servo Antriebe.
> 
> Dazu kam, dass unser IT Distributor schon Juli/August angekündigt hat, dass bis Ende des Jahres die Lieferfähigkeit sich verschärfen wird und dort die Kunden gewarnt frühzeitig für Projekte zu ordern. z.B. Thinclients waren nich gut zu ordern, seit September "unbekannt". Kann mir keiner erzählen das alles wäre erst seit 1-2 Monaten absehbar.


Wir reden hier aber nicht von Chips sondern von ganz normalen Sensor-Aktor-Leitungen.
Und diese sind nicht lieferbar weil Rohstoffe für Kunststoffgranulate und / oder Legierungszuschläge für Kupfer oder Aluminium nicht geliefert werden. Die Lieferung ist nicht möglich weil die Lieferketten absolut durcheinander sind.
Material hängt wochenlang in irgendwelchen Häfen oder Containerschiffe müssen Routen ändern weil im Zielhafen kein Zeitslot für Be- und Entladen frei ist. Unsere Einkäufer und Logistiker leisten gerade Detektivarbeit beim Aufspüren unserer Materialien.
Um die Produktion aufrecht zu Halten werden - so wie @rostiger Nagel auch schreibt - Rohstoffe und Teile in den Flieger gepackt.
Also z.B. an der Westküste der USA runter vom Containerschiff und dann per LKW zum nächsten Frachtflughafen und per Flieger nach Deutschland. Erhöht die Frachtkosten ja nur geringfügig.


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also z.B. an der Westküste der USA runter vom Containerschiff und dann per LKW zum nächsten Frachtflughafen und per Flieger nach Deutschland.


Hut ab vor solchem Engagement! Ich glaub gerade entscheidet sich, welche Firma mit welchen Mitarbeitern konstruktiv und ergebnisorientiert arbeitet und nach Lösungen sucht, oder einfach nur seine Zeit absitzt nach dem Motto, oh Teil nicht da, mach ich erstmal nichts.

Auch wenns sehr schwer ist und mehr kostet, es ist möglich ein Projekt fertig zu bekommen.

Flexibilität und Improvisationsfähigkeit sind aktuell sehr gefragt und das nicht nur als Lippenbekenntnis sondern wirklich.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hut ab vor solchem Engagement! Ich glaub gerade entscheidet sich, welche Firma mit welchen Mitarbeitern konstruktiv und ergebnisorientiert arbeitet und nach Lösungen sucht, oder einfach nur seine Zeit absitzt nach dem Motto, oh Teil nicht da, mach ich erstmal nichts.
> 
> Auch wenns sehr schwer ist und mehr kostet, es ist möglich ein Projekt fertig zu bekommen.
> 
> Flexibilität und Improvisationsfähigkeit sind aktuell sehr gefragt und das nicht nur als Lippenbekenntnis sondern wirklich.


Hier geht es nicht um Maschinen und Anlagen, sondern um das Material für unsere Produktionslinien.
Wenn du nicht produzieren kannst, dann verlierst du hart umkämpfte Marktanteile.
Wir sind leider kein Automobilhersteller und können unsere Kunden kein Jahr und und länger warten lassen.


----------



## ducati (2 Dezember 2021)

Ja schon klar. Ob man halt IO-Baugruppen organisiert oder Rohstoffe. Organisieren ist gefragt.
Und wer das halt nicht kann, oder schlechter als andere, ist bald tot.
Das Problem am warten lassen der Kunden sind ja nicht die Kunden sondern dass man selbst kein Geld verdient aber diverse Kosten weiterlaufen...

Perfektionisten und Optimisten sind grad eher nicht gefragt 😉


----------



## van (2 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht produzieren kannst, dann verlierst du hart umkämpfte Marktanteile.



An wenn denn?
Die anderen können ja auch nicht liefern …


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2021)

van schrieb:


> An wenn denn?
> Die anderen können ja auch nicht liefern …



Tja, das ist falsch.
Wir und andere in unserer Branche können das meiste liefern ... allerdings mit dem beschriebenen immensen logistischen und auch finanziellen Aufwand. Und wenn du gerade in solchen Zeit die Lieferbereitschaft aufrecht erhalten kannst, dann hinterlässt das eben einen positiven Eindruck bei Kunden und noch wichtiger bei den Händlern.


----------

